# crank bearing- specialized hardrock



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

how would I know I have a crank bearing going bad? There is always a ton of stress on it because I am not a small kid and I like to run the trails hard. Whenever I put weight on it, I get a clickin noise and feeling when I ride it. any ideas?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Take it to your local shop....they should be able to determine if it's still okay or not. :coolgleam


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I took it there for a pre season in febuary but it still doesnt sound/feel right. I guess I might just ride til it gets worse


----------



## moheehahn (Jul 19, 2009)

my hardrock does the same thing but only when pedaling very hard. almost like its skipping a tooth


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

It's not necessarily a bearing gone bad.....could just be your bottom bracket is loose. Once again, have a reputable shop check it out.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

its the bottom bracket. my hard rock did the same thing. have a shope pull the bottom bracket and reinstall with teflon tape.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Which bracket are you guys referring to? is it somethign I can do myself?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

love2fish93 said:


> Which bracket are you guys referring to? is it somethign I can do myself?


[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottom_bracket[/ame]


I would recommend having a shop do it for you...they have the right tools and should know when it is "just right."


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

alright, sounds like I will be taking it in this weekend. I just found out last night that I need a new axle too so it's probably a good thing that its going in


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Could also be some tight links in your chain. Take the chain off the front gear and rotate the cranks, try to apply some side pressure and see if the bearings feel smooth. If that passes, check the chain for any tight links. If you find some, get a new chain.


----------

